
Why many developers still prefer Objective-C to Swift - ingve
https://www.hackingwithswift.com/articles/27/why-many-developers-still-prefer-objective-c-to-swift
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15405033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15405033)

